# phpMyAdmin + MySQL Datenbank



## Chandini (15. März 2004)

Hi Leute!

Habe hier folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine MySQL Datenbank von Strato (Version 3.22.32) und versuche hier, mit phpMyAdmin (Version 2.5.6) auf diese Datenbank zu kommen. Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so richtig. 
Ich habe phpMyAdmin installiert und wenn ich auf die Datenbank möchte, dann klappt es nicht. Ich kann zwar einen Server auswählen, auf dem die Datenbank liegt. Es wird auch der Name der Datenbank angezeigt. Aber auf der linken Seite steht "Keine Datenbanken". 
Was mache ich falsch?

vlg, Ines


----------



## Paradizogeeko (15. März 2004)

Vielleicht solltest du eine Datenbank anlegen?!
Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Chandini (15. März 2004)

Die Datenbank habe ich ja schon. Die habe ich bei Straot angelegt. Damit ich da aber Tabellen oder so ändern kann, brauche ich laut Strato phpMyAdmin. 
Wieso sollte ich da also nochmal extra eine Datenbank anlegen müssen?
Habe mich auch schön brav an die Anweisungen auf der HP von Strato gehalten. Und wenn man danach geht, dann sollte ich auf der linken Seite den Namen bzw. die Nummer meiner Datenbank stehen haben. Aber wie gesagt, da steht "Keine Datenbanken". 
Es steht ja auch da, dass ich mit meiner Datenbank verbunden bin. 
Irgendwie versteh ich das nicht.


----------

